#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  The difference between mission and vision statement?

## Moana

Hello Guys!

Mission statement concentrates about the current where as Vison statements talks about the future goals of a company.


Do you guys have any other definition for these?

----------

